# Heidelberg Catechism Question 62, 63, and 64



## Blue Tick (Dec 15, 2008)

Question 62. But why cannot our good works be the whole, or part of our righteousness before God?

Answer: Because, that the righteousness, which can be approved of before the tribunal of God, must be absolutely perfect, and in all respects conformable to the divine law; and also, that our best works in this life are all imperfect and defiled with sin. 


Question 63. What do not our good works merit, which yet God will reward in this and in a future life?

Answer: This reward is not of merit, but of grace. 


Question 64. But does not this doctrine make men careless and profane?

Answer: By no means: for it is impossible that those, who are implanted into Christ by a true faith, should not bring forth fruits of thankfulness.


----------

